# Spring vacation!



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

Starting to plan my spring vacation. Last year we went to Ocracoke and enjoyed it but would like a house on the ocean this year. My only desire in the world is to fish every day. Where would you guys recommend? I was thinking about trying Hatteras this year, probably sometime in late May, early June. Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

We have been going to OBX for twenty-some odd years and our vacation centers around fishing. It is normally an extended family group that includes children and a few "weirdos" who don't fish. We go at least twice a year usually around the end of May/first of June and the first or second week of October. Avalon Pier is our prime location with some surf fishing and the occasional trip to Little Bridge. We have found that Kitty Hawk suits our needs best with reduced crowds on the beach and a few good holes in the surf for fishing. There are some great local restaurants that not all tourist know about and the regulars on Avalon are some of the best people I know.


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

It looks like it will be Ocracoke again this year. Wound up with a house that had water access so my cousin is bringing his boat. I guess we'll try some sound fishing as well as surf. If anyone is around the week of June 12th, and wants to impart some wisdom to a fairly new salt water junkie, I'll trade beer for knowledge


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

We do Kitty Hawk every year 3 different weeks. 1st week of April, mid June and last week Aug/first week of Sept. The April week can be spotty but the other 2 are great. We use to go 20+ times a year to Hatteras/Okracoke but since the NPS/Local sell out CD those trips are far and few in between. I have found that if you put in the time you can be very productive in the KH area with all types of fish. The place we stay is 50yds from the beach 2 bedrooms and only $725wk. 4 miles from Avalon. Believe me Hatteras is my favorite place but just can't swallow that pill. For family vacations I feel there's more for the family in the KH area and the fishing is just as productive. Been staying in the same place for 20+ years and we love it.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

First of June is primetime for Cobia running through to breed. Anchor up n Wallaces or Blairs channel and put baits under your boat. Dead tide to beginning to move, or full beginning to go the other way. Green heads can be wicked, and it will be90-100F hot without a breeze. Don't know how big the boat is but Bimini is about the best accessory you could have in the heat. If you or your women are pasty white, you will all be lobster colored after a day with no cover. So waters, hats, shades, long sleeve white, and like SPF 80 if you are on the water for a day.
If your boat is bigger try drifting the inlet on a bluebird day with live bait, and bouncing weights, or patrolling any mini islands that are between Ocock southpoint and whatever North Portsmith[Portsmouth?] looks like. Good Luck


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

Thanks guys for the input. Just 2 more weeks!!! How will these storms this week affect the fishing 2 weeks from now?


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

From the little I know these storms should make little difference two weeks from now. Wind direction, water temperature, and water clarity are variables that influence fishing the most.


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

I finally made it! 

I barely made it in time to get my orv pass but was able to spend 2 hours in the surf. The fleas are plentiful. I only caught one small whiting and one medium sized pompano. Considering it was low tide, I'll take it. Can't wait to get back tomorrow.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

levellinebrad said:


> I finally made it!
> 
> I barely made it in time to get my orv pass but was able to spend 2 hours in the surf. The fleas are plentiful. I only caught one small whiting and one medium sized pompano. Considering it was low tide, I'll take it. Can't wait to get back tomorrow.


buy your permit online before you leave is the way to go


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

Thanks surfchucker. I had no idea you could do that. 

I ate the pompano this morning for breakfast. It was mighty tasty.


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

The bite finally kicked in for me today! Bringing basso to the house about 6 good sized blues and 4 decent sized whiting. I finally get to eat. Woohoo. 

Cut bait was doing the best.


----------

